# 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences?



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

A head from a 1992 GTI 8V can't be used on a 1987 Jetta GL because the CIS injectors can't be mounted on the digifant head, correct?

1987 GLI and GTI SOHC heads have larger valves than GL models?
1991 and 1992 GTI and GL SOHC heads have the same size valves?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (vdub6v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub6v* »_A head from a 1992 GTI 8V can't be used on a 1987 Jetta GL because the CIS injectors can't be mounted on the digifant head, correct?

No, that's not correct. The inserts where the injectors sit are threaded into the head, you can screw out the digifant style inserts and replace them with CIS ones. The only thing is, 1987 CIS heads had an extra vacuum port absent on the digi heads, that's no big deal, you can just plug the hose that would have connected to it

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub6v* »_1987 GLI and GTI SOHC heads have larger valves than GL models?

I think that's correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub6v* »_1991 and 1992 GTI and GL SOHC heads have the same size valves?


Yes.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (ABA Scirocco)*

That response sounds strange to me, but it could be a US thing or where the head was produced. I have yet to find a Digi cylinder head here in Germany that can be swapped into a CIS setup without some modifications. The hole under where the insert screws in on all the Digi heads I've worked on are to small for the lower injector insert to fit into. The hole has to be enlarged so the lower air shroud insert drops in place. I have done a swap or two using older, non-air shrouded, injectors but had to make a thin plastic spacer with a hole made to hold the injector straight. Like I said, it could be where the head was made or a US thing, but here they don't just swap over (the other way, CIS to Digi works OK).


----------



## torquetuning (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (WaterWheels)*

probably to off topis but
i have a 8v gti motor i want to put efi on do i just use the digi manifold and injection setup or do i need a efi head to? 
i would perfer to do just the manifold.. as i want to make it a day project i have a lc1 and ill have a megasquirt ready to wire in so i should be driving it the same day.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_ IThe hole under where the insert screws in on all the Digi heads I've worked on are too small for the lower injector insert to fit into. The hole has to be enlarged so the lower air shroud insert drops in place. 

So you are saying you have had to grind out some aluminum from around the bottom of the injector port so the bottom holder (plastic) would slip in the cavity?


_Modified by chickenfriend at 6:40 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (torquetuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquetuning* »_i have a 8v gti motor i want to put efi on do i just use the digi manifold and injection setup or do i need a efi head to? 

What you need to do to your current head, as far as readying it for the efi injectors, depends on what year GTI 8v head it is.


----------



## torquetuning (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (chickenfriend)*

its a 85 8valve with the large valves and a tt cam/cam gear


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (chickenfriend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenfriend* »_
So you are saying you have had to grind out some aluminum from around the bottom of the injector port so the bottom holder (plastic) will slip in the cavity?

Correct. Only I did not do the work, I had machine shops do it (guess you could use a Dremmel and do it yourself too).


----------



## vee wee 16vee (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (WaterWheels)*

i have a ? if no one minds me asking? my buddy and i want to put a motor we have in his gti 1986 cis i believe but the motor is out of a 1991 golf gl digi 1 i believe. the ? is would it be easier to just swap the heads or will the fuel system match?


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: 1.8L heads: CIS vs CIS-E vs digifant, what are the differences? (ABA Scirocco)*

I'll just add, for reference, that inserts can be bought from carburetor dealers. They are an aluminum plug with an o-ring for sealing.


----------

